# GUATEMALA CITY | Granat | 17 fl | U/C



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ifig said:


> este va rapidisimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

More:



GTsky said:


> granat by GTsky, en Flickr
> 
> granat by GTsky, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*SUR*









*SUR*









*SUR*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

On the right, with the blue crane:









*Fuente*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

[/CENTER]

Foto cortesía, *Mario Antonio.*









*SUR Desarrollos*









*SUR Desarrollos*









*SUR Desarrollos*









*SUR Desarrollos*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

[/CENTER]

Foto cortesía, *Mario Antonio.*









*SUR Desarrollos*









*SUR Desarrollos*









*SUR Desarrollos*









*SUR Desarrollos*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*SUR Desarrollos*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Sur Desarrollos*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Jose Corado* - _joseculinary_


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*SUR*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Work on the facade continues!









*SUR Desarrollos*



GTsky said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Today, taken by me


----------

